# favorite music



## fishboy

What your favorite type of music/ favorite bands?
I like Indie rock. Some of my favorite bands are modest mouse(don't judge them till you see them live) and interpool to name a few


----------



## Guest

modest mouse is okay. i like a ton of bands, mostly alt-rock. greenday, trapt, the offspring (on of my all-time favs), the killers, fall out buy, blue collar special, foo fighters, Franz Ferdinand, the white stripes, weezer, system of a down (very good band), Hot water music...etc etc. but a favorite classic band i love is Lynard Skynard.


----------



## fishfreaks

hm, i like dashboard(the old stuff, before they sold out) yes, lynard, hatebreed, deftones, aerosmith, system, get up kids (old stuff as well) , breaking benjaman, wallflowers, eric clapton, glassjaw, pink floyd, ataris, alkaline trio, the doors, wolfpac, eminem,ccr, a ton of local bands, johnny cash, chevelle, coal chamber, mudvayne, green day, slipknot, just to name a few because thats all i can remember right now


----------



## fishboy

scuba kid, don't judge modest mouse till you've seen them live. When thry're live they rock way harder then their studio albums


----------



## Lydia

country and alternative


----------



## Ghetto

Old School Rap


----------



## Lexus

Mostly rock/punk for me. 
Sum 41 *seen in concert
American Hi-Fi *seen in concert
Mudvayne
Green Day *seen in concert
Trust Company *seen in concert
Bowling For Soup *seen in concert 4 times
Good Charlotte
Simple Plan *seen in concert
Theory of a Deadman
Crossfade
Linkin Park *seen in concert
The Offspring *seeing this year at warped tour
Nickelback
Breaking Benjamin
Trapt *seen in concert
Live
Korn *seen in concert
The Ataris *seen in concert
Papa Roach *seen in concert
New Found Glory *seen in concert 2x
Sugarcult * seen in concert 2x
Bad Religion
Less Than Jake *seen in concert
Chevelle
Blink 182
theres a few more and some that are iffy and occasional listeners I have not listed

P.S. Modest Mouse is from Minneapolis and plays numerous shows a month here but have not attended, I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Guest

fishboy:
i didnt say modest mouse sucks...i said they're okay...
its not like i insulted them.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

*Re*

Oh dear... I'm like an old man, I love classical musics


----------



## guppyart

system of a down(wicked band)avenged sevenfold, breaking benjamin, alkaline trio, linkin park, chevelle, muvayne, dream theater, steve vie,
and classical music I love classical music mozart and so many other composers I love it
I have tons more but I can't remeber all of them.


----------



## Celeste

punk/rock/industrial/techno/Rockabilly

i like:

Social Distortion (mike is hot)


















Kidney Theives
Vast
Melvins
Bad Religion
OLP
Rage against the Machines
Johnny Cash
NOFX
DaRude
Smile.dk

and others i can't think of right now.


----------



## shev

> alkaline trio, linkin park,





> green day, slipknot,


are great. I listen to some godsmack too.


----------



## fishfreaks

shev said:


> are great. I listen to some godsmack too.


have you heard their new album( or last released? haha its still new to me) yet shev? i havent listened in on godsmack for almost 2 years now


----------



## Jonno

I like Rock following bands are the best ever:

Muse (Seen in concert they where so good)
Foo Fighters
Oasis
The Offspring
Supergrass
Travis
Queen
Dandy Warholes

and somemore of the old stuff

Max classical music aint that bad i like it just like this music better


----------



## Lydia

i like classical too


----------



## shev

fishfreaks said:


> have you heard their new album( or last released? haha its still new to me) yet shev? i havent listened in on godsmack for almost 2 years now


beats me. (I'm a downloader







)


----------



## Guest

Max:
I play the violin so im forced to like classical! lol

but seriously, it's good.


----------



## fishfreaks

shev said:


> beats me. (I'm a downloader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oh ok your bad lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool... Lydia and Scuba Kid I kinda can't stand new music. LOL Esp Vietnamese ones... terrible singers like have just received an electric shock and they all screw up.... he he


----------



## shev

i dont think i've ever heard vietnamese music before.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Welll it's simply music from other countries but in Vietnamese language...
About the traditional Vietnamese music. Ouch, that's hurty and old ppl like them. I can't listen to that neither. It may be good but...


----------



## Pareeeee

I'm picky about my music - lol I like a few '80's songs and oldies from before then, like even some Frank Sinatra songs! I sound like an old lady. I like old things, comes from 
collecting antiques? 

Celtic music is GREAT! Riverdance is my fav. I play celtic violin. fun to play the irish jigs

Since I am Christian, I have some favorite Christian music bands too.

Classical music is good


----------



## Pac-Man

and the who, Ramones, the Beatles, the rolling stones, etc.


----------



## Imbrium

I like Fleetwood Mac. 
And now in no particular order: Led Zeppelin, Bruce Springsteen, Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Barenaked Ladies, Dave Matthews Band, Eve 6, Vertical Horizon, Franz Ferdinand, Rammstein, Marylin Manson, Orgy, Operation Ivy, Less than Jake, Green Day, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Heart, Queen, Garbage, Joan Jett, Enya, Dave Carter and Tracy Grammer, Richard Thompson, Elton John, George Micheal, Scissor Sisters, David Bowie, Duran Duran, Violent Femmes, Our Lady Peace
I'm just gonna leave it at that for now


----------



## mrmoby

I like a lot of different stuff, if my music choices were items in a refigerator, and you made a soup of them, you'd puke*lol....but anyway.........

Zep, Beatles, Stones, Floyd, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, B.B King, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Van Halen (not Van Hagar), Ramones, Replacements, Violent Femmes, Smiths, Pearl Jam, Nirvana, and even Vince Guiraldi(the guy that did all that funky jazz you hear in Charlie Brown cartoons). That's just a slice, I could go on, on , and on...........


----------



## Imbrium

Fleetwood Mac is a bit before my time too. I grew up listening to what my parents played, so I learned to like it. That's why I like such a wide range of old, and new music.


----------



## guppyart

Imbrium said:


> Rammstein


rammstein is awsome 
have you heard moskow I love that song the 2 russian chicks make it sound so cool


----------



## Imbrium

guppyart said:


> rammstein is awsome
> have you heard moskow I love that song the 2 russian chicks make it sound so cool


Yeah, I've heard it. I think my favorite song by them is Engel. I'm so sad though, because my ex stole my cd with the song on it. :sad: :x


----------



## guppyart

Imbrium said:


> Yeah, I've heard it. I think my favorite song by them is Engel. I'm so sad though, because my ex stole my cd with the song on it. :sad: :x


thats got to suck I love his music and he is a pyrotechnics band its awsome


----------



## shev

guppyart said:


> rammstein is awsome
> have you heard moskow I love that song the 2 russian chicks make it sound so cool


lol, roflmao

this? http://www.ifilm.com/player/?ifilmId=2666553&refsite=7063

http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96781308/K=moskau+disco/v=2/SID=w/l=VDI/SIG=12cibd4i1/EXP=1119679716/*-http%3A//www.ifilm.com/player?ifilmId=2666553&refsite=7063

moscow! moscow! lol!


----------



## osteoporoosi

At the moment I listen a lot to System of a down(just bought Mesmerize- amazing!), Slipknot and Marilyn Manson. Just saw Slipknot and Manson live at Provinssirock, I'm still amazed, the gigs were awesome.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I also love fleetwood mac... I have 3 of their CD's and continue to listen to them (they are good when you're cleaning!)

As for the radio, I listen to lots... but mostly KIIS FM (plays "popular" music - todays hits). Nobody understands me, because as I get older, my tastes stay younger. I don't dress my age, look my age, and yes, am still carded for alcohol!


----------



## fishfreaks

afg? your a guy...and you clean?? rock on! (where can i find me one of those haha!)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

What's afg?


----------



## fishfreaks

sorry i mean aquariumfishguy


----------



## aquariumfishguy

When you live alone, you kind of don't have a choice with the cleaning.


----------



## fishfreaks

ohh sorry my bad i did not know. even then i still dont know any guy that lives alone and will still clean his own place


----------



## Imbrium

Where in Michigan do you live?


----------



## guppyart

osteoporoosi said:


> At the moment I listen a lot to System of a down(just bought Mesmerize- amazing.


system of a downs mesmerize is amazing I love it


----------



## Guest

guppyart said:


> system of a downs mesmerize is amazing I love it


I really need to get that CD!!! 
i love system and im dying to get mesmerize.


----------



## Guest

The usedCoheed and Cambria, Nirvana, Hot hot heat, Jet, Franz Ferdinand, the killers, My chemical romance, Billy talent, AFI, bush, fall out boy, Something corprorate, weezer, alien ant farm, bad religion, blink 182, Dropkick murphys, the ataris, jimmy eat world,hellogoodbye,red hot chili peppers, ben folds, the postale servise, brand new, the clash, the doors, the arcade fire, the decemerist and many more...


----------



## malawi4me2

Some of my favorites right now are Muse, Nine Inch Nails, Alice in Chains, Led Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Metallica, Future Leaders of the World, Joe Satriani, Van Halen, Nirvana, Deftones, VAST, and _so _many others!


----------

